# Lasting chew treat or bones



## ltibeachbum (May 24, 2018)

We've had good luck with the stuffed hard shin bones. I feel like it's not a chocking hazard for our pup as she hasn't broken any pieces off and they last forever.

something like this 
https://www.petsmart.com/dog/treats...eat---cheese-and-bacon-49845.html?cgid=100267


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Scout loves antlers. Other than that, she has 4 different kongs that she likes. I've not stuffed them with anything but kibble and that ended several months ago. She will be 10 months next week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I give Luna frozen raw marrow bones. You may have to scoop out some of the marrow as it may be too rich especially for puppies though Luna always did fine with it. I take it away after a while, clean it up fill it with either peanut butter or yogurt and refreeze. You also may want to give it to the pup on a towel as it does get a bit messy and you don't want a thawing meat bone making a mess.

BTW - Ellie is adorable


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> I give Luna frozen raw marrow bones. You may have to scoop out some of the marrow as it may be too rich especially for puppies though Luna always did fine with it. I take it away after a while, clean it up fill it with either peanut butter or yogurt and refreeze. You also may want to give it to the pup on a towel as it does get a bit messy and you don't want a thawing meat bone making a mess.
> 
> BTW - Ellie is adorable




The longer marrow bones or those smaller circle bones ? Thanks for ur compliment.. she’s growing so fast!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Either ones just make sure they're not too small.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

We use these in the morning when getting ready for work with smaller dog treats. 

https://www.chewy.com/busy-buddy-waggle-dog-toy-mediumlarge/dp/48827 and https://www.chewy.com/kong-genius-mike-dog-toy-color-varies/dp/47748. 

Then we feed most of meals in this ball. https://www.chewy.com/omega-paw-tri...Qf2-cdHGG6YnUn8ad-S1F3lmyMMGJn0oaAtseEALw_wcB

We also do a kong in the kennel but use pumpkin instead of peanut butter for firmer stools.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cjm said:


> We use these in the morning when getting ready for work with smaller dog treats.
> 
> We also do a kong in the kennel but use pumpkin instead of peanut butter for firmer stools.



When you use pumpkin n freeze it in the kongis it the pumpkin that you buy in the baking section that is in the can unsweetened?


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

We use benebones! They seem to last longer than nylabones and Apollo is obsessed with them. And no calories.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

we use nylabones and benebones for amber. we also have this and it holds up pretty well.


https://www.massgenie.com/spot-ethi...roductdatafeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=bing


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Teddy likes to chew on these, they're not hard plastic like the Nylabone or Benebone (our vet advises against any chew toys that you can't make an indentation with your nail). https://www.amazon.com/Arm-Hammer-R...=B01N240FH6&psc=1&refRID=C2Q6117KSME3VJM6JS1Z


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Zeke1 said:


> When you use pumpkin n freeze it in the kongis it the pumpkin that you buy in the baking section that is in the can unsweetened?


I use plain canned organic pumpkin and it is in the baking aisle (not pumpkin pie filling). I mix half plain greek yogurt and half pumpkin and freeze it. Rukie loves it but he's not good at really cleaning out a Kong. I have a silicone paw print shaped ice cube tray and I freeze the yogurt/pumpkin mix in that and give him an "ice cream pop" every day.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hilabeans said:


> Teddy likes to chew on these, they're not hard plastic like the Nylabone or Benebone (our vet advises against any chew toys that you can't make an indentation with your nail). https://www.amazon.com/Arm-Hammer-R...=B01N240FH6&psc=1&refRID=C2Q6117KSME3VJM6JS1Z




I agree with the vet, I never understood how a dog she want something that felt like a rock? I checked out that item you told me about and it says the dimensions are 
10 x 18 x 6 inches!!? Does this sound right?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hilabeans said:


> Teddy likes to chew on these, they're not hard plastic like the Nylabone or Benebone (our vet advises against any chew toys that you can't make an indentation with your nail). https://www.amazon.com/Arm-Hammer-R...=B01N240FH6&psc=1&refRID=C2Q6117KSME3VJM6JS1Z



Is that soft like a squeak toy? I'm interested, but unless it was really gnaw-able like a bone, I'm afraid Shala would treat it more like a squeak toy.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Zeke1 said:


> I agree with the vet, I never understood how a dog she want something that felt like a rock? I checked out that item you told me about and it says the dimensions are
> 10 x 18 x 6 inches!!? Does this sound right?


Um, no! I just searched really quickly on amazon, so that may not be the exact one or their measurements are way off! The one we bought is about 6 inches long and 3 inches high. There's also a blue gorilla. I bought ours at Meijer.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Is that soft like a squeak toy? I'm interested, but unless it was really gnaw-able like a bone, I'm afraid Shala would treat it more like a squeak toy.




In the description it says this “They are specifically designed to help freshen breath, stimulate gums, and reduce tartar and plaque buildup while the extremely durable body withstands even the most aggressive of chewers”

It says is made of rubber and baking soda


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> Is that soft like a squeak toy? I'm interested, but unless it was really gnaw-able like a bone, I'm afraid Shala would treat it more like a squeak toy.


It's firm, no squeak to it. It's heavy and solid. I've had it dropped on my toe and it's not fun :|
Ted will sit down and gnaw on it for a long time and I haven't seen any pieces coming off of it.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Zeke1 said:


> In the description it says this “They are specifically designed to help freshen breath, stimulate gums, and reduce tartar and plaque buildup while the extremely durable body withstands even the most aggressive of chewers”
> 
> It says is made of rubber and baking soda


Yes, firm, dense rubber. It smells nice too, a little like baby powder.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hilabeans said:


> It's firm, no squeak to it. It's heavy and solid. I've had it dropped on my toe and it's not fun :|
> Ted will sit down and gnaw on it for a long time and I haven't seen any pieces coming off of it.



I'm going to get one! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm going to get one! Thanks for the tip!


You're very welcome! Let me know how she likes it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hilabeans said:


> You're very welcome! Let me know how she likes it!



I will! She is a big chewer - loved antlers (til I took them away because of the risk of teeth-cracking), loves Nylabones (she will chew her big Nylabone for upwards of an hour at a time). But i need an even better alternative to the super hard bones. Crossing my fingers she will like this.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm going to get one! Thanks for the tip!


I would also like to hear how she liked it. The reviews are varied.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hilabeans said:


> Um, no! I just searched really quickly on amazon, so that may not be the exact one or their measurements are way off! The one we bought is about 6 inches long and 3 inches high. There's also a blue gorilla. I bought ours at Meijer.




Lol-yeah I didn’t think so, but I just had to ask!! Our dogs do need something larger like that but it’s so hard to find a decent sized chew toy.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I buy the powdered kind. https://www.chewy.com/diggin-your-dog-firm-up-pumpkin-super/dp/130965
In my opinion, it's easier to use than cans. I usually mix with water and a bit of cut up banana. I freeze it overnight.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I buy the powdered kind. https://www.chewy.com/diggin-your-do...uper/dp/130965
In my opinion, it's easier to use than cans. I usually mix with water and a bit of cut up banana. I freeze it overnight


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cjm said:


> I buy the powdered kind. https://www.chewy.com/diggin-your-do...uper/dp/130965
> 
> In my opinion, it's easier to use than cans. I usually mix with water and a bit of cut up banana. I freeze it overnight




Love that idea never heard of it thanks!


----------



## jessny (Jan 21, 2018)

Aside from elk antlers, Benebones are the only things that have lasted at our house. Even the other toys known for being heavy duty have not survived our power chewer.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I was a huge fan of Elk Antlers, specifically the Kong brand, until this week. I noticed that Duke, my 8 year old, has chipped a couple of teeth. I never used them until we got Moe, our puppy, and I thought they were great. Looking for some new options. I ordered a few of the ones above and hopefully they both like them. 

I use to fill bones with peanut butter and freeze them but recently Duke has started rubbing his face on the carpet after eating them and licking his front paws for hours. I'm wondering if it's an allergy suddenly, or if there is something new in the peanut butter. I normally just pick some peanut butter up and am admittedly not brand specific . Has anyone else had this experience? He's had peanut butter filled bones since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Is it a new type of peanut butter? I read that some peanut butter now contains Xylitol, a sweetener used in many foods, which is safe for humans but potentially deadly for dogs.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cjm said:


> Is it a new type of peanut butter? I read that some peanut butter now contains Xylitol, a sweetener used in many foods, which is safe for humans but potentially deadly for dogs.


So I would like to say No it doesn't contain Xylitol, but I just looked into the issue and according to a couple of articles I read the manufactures don't necessarily list Xylitol. They can simply list sweetner under ingredients. It is not listed on the label. I also just read that certain yogurts contain Xylitol now as well. Thank you for the information. It looks like I will have to do some investigating. I'm thinking of trying to stuff them with pumpkin and freeze them. I miss having them. It keeps both dogs busy for a while.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I was a huge fan of Elk Antlers, specifically the Kong brand, until this week. I noticed that Duke, my 8 year old, has chipped a couple of teeth. I never used them until we got Moe, our puppy, and I thought they were great. Looking for some new options. I ordered a few of the ones above and hopefully they both like them.
> 
> I use to fill bones with peanut butter and freeze them but recently Duke has started rubbing his face on the carpet after eating them and licking his front paws for hours. I'm wondering if it's an allergy suddenly, or if there is something new in the peanut butter. I normally just pick some peanut butter up and am admittedly not brand specific . Has anyone else had this experience? He's had peanut butter filled bones since he was 8 weeks old.





Cjm said:


> Is it a new type of peanut butter? I read that some peanut butter now contains Xylitol, a sweetener used in many foods, which is safe for humans but potentially deadly for dogs.





DblTrblGolden2 said:


> So I would like to say No it doesn't contain Xylitol, but I just looked into the issue and according to a couple of articles I read the manufactures don't necessarily list Xylitol. They can simply list sweetner under ingredients. It is not listed on the label. I also just read that certain yogurts contain Xylitol now as well. Thank you for the information. It looks like I will have to do some investigating. I'm thinking of trying to stuff them with pumpkin and freeze them. I miss having them. It keeps both dogs busy for a while.



Just use peanut butter with no salt or sugar. Or sweetener. Kraft makes one - you can buy it in the grocery store.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My prior golden LOVED her Nyla and benebone. Stella picked out a benebone today at the local pet place. And she’s currently passed out on it. She lost her top 2 canines today, so I think it’s sore to chew.


----------



## Mei Yin Chou (Jul 20, 2018)

Himalayan yak chews and bully sticks are the only chews my 8 month old likes that will last long. The yak chews last days, and unlike the bully sticks, don't break off in large pieces, which is why I still prefer them even tho they flake off in tiny bits when she nibbled on them. I stopped buying more bully sticks for the same reason as you


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mei Yin Chou said:


> Himalayan yak chews and bully sticks are the only chews my 8 month old likes that will last long. The yak chews last days, and unlike the bully sticks, don't break off in large pieces, which is why I still prefer them even tho they flake off in tiny bits when she nibbled on them. I stopped buying more bully sticks for the same reason as you




Thank uuu! I’ll look into Yak chews, not familiar with them


----------



## Constantlearner (Jul 18, 2018)

Our local pet store carries only recommended foods and treats. We actually got our dog an ostrich bone. Expensive but they don’t have splinters at all. Kona loves it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So Shala's Arm and Hammer Super Treadz green rubber alligator arrived. The verdict: 5/10.

First of all, what is with the smell?? It smells like baby powder. Not very appealing to me, and likely not to her. 

It's actually quite small. I think it might be more successful if it were bigger. There's not much to hold onto and the funny shape made it tough for her to control. A little easier if I was holding it. But she abandoned it pretty quickly.



Sorry - three of the photos are sideways for some reason. But just to give an idea of the size.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Constantlearner said:


> Our local pet store carries only recommended foods and treats. We actually got our dog an ostrich bone. Expensive but they don’t have splinters at all. Kona loves it.




Oh my gosh yes we saw this at one hungry puppy store that’s further away from us. We’re supposed to go there this weekend and I know I saw that I couldn’t believe how big it was and yes it was expensive but I think we just might get it for Christmas for her thank you thank you I totally forgot about that!!


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> So Shala's Arm and Hammer Super Treadz green rubber alligator arrived. The verdict: 5/10.
> 
> First of all, what is with the smell?? It smells like baby powder. Not very appealing to me, and likely not to her.
> 
> ...




Yes it is small, but glad it’s not small enough for her to swallow, providing it doesn’t fall apart and get smaller. Let me just say wow she is gorgeous I absolutely absolutely love love love her color so beautiful!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Zeke1 said:


> Yes it is small, but glad it’s not small enough for her to swallow, providing it doesn’t fall apart and get smaller. Let me just say wow she is gorgeous I absolutely absolutely love love love her color so beautiful!!





Sweet Girl said:


> So Shala's Arm and Hammer Super Treadz green rubber alligator arrived. The verdict: 5/10.
> 
> First of all, what is with the smell?? It smells like baby powder. Not very appealing to me, and likely not to her.
> 
> ...


I bought one too and feel the same way. The only thing I can add is that our puppy ate the little feet that stick out off of it in about 5 seconds. I think it will last forever because both dogs now have no interest in it.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> So Shala's Arm and Hammer Super Treadz green rubber alligator arrived. The verdict: 5/10.
> 
> First of all, what is with the smell?? It smells like baby powder. Not very appealing to me, and likely not to her.
> 
> ...


Oh darn! I did mention in one post it smells like baby powder, I like it, but I'm sure not everyone's cup of tea. Just goes to show that works great for one dog, can be a failure for others! Teddy seems to do a good job of holding the alligator with his paws and getting in there with his back teeth. Bummer!


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I bought one too and feel the same way. The only thing I can add is that our puppy ate the little feet that stick out off of it in about 5 seconds. I think it will last forever because both dogs now have no interest in it.


:frown2: I guess Ted is weird, he leaves those feet alone and just gnaws at the face! lol! Bummed that 2 people were disappointed in it. Oh well.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hilabeans said:


> :frown2: I guess Ted is weird, he leaves those feet alone and just gnaws at the face! lol! Bummed that 2 people were disappointed in it. Oh well.


Don't let that stop you from recommendations. I am constantly trying to find something new to interest my little guy, Moe. Duke is 8 and loves balls, as long as he has a ball he is just happy. I'm on a constant quest to find something to occupy Moe, other then socks and wood; fire place wood, sticks, etc. I did like the baby powder scent. Thank you and if you have any further ideas feel free to share. I have an entire basket of failures at this point, most that I picked out all on my own. I'm just trying to figure out what he likes. He loved the Elk Antlers, but they chipped Dukes teeth so I took all those away.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Zeke1 said:


> Yes it is small, but glad it’s not small enough for her to swallow, providing it doesn’t fall apart and get smaller. Let me just say wow she is gorgeous I absolutely absolutely love love love her color so beautiful!!



Aw, thanks! I love her colour, too. She's my "I hit the jackpot" dog - I love her size, colour, and energy! 




DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I bought one too and feel the same way. The only thing I can add is that our puppy ate the little feet that stick out off of it in about 5 seconds. I think it will last forever because both dogs now have no interest in it.



This made me laugh. I think ours will last forever, too, for this same reason. 




Hilabeans said:


> Oh darn! I did mention in one post it smells like baby powder, I like it, but I'm sure not everyone's cup of tea. Just goes to show that works great for one dog, can be a failure for others! Teddy seems to do a good job of holding the alligator with his paws and getting in there with his back teeth. Bummer!



Don't feel bad! I love to try new possibilities for my dog, too, hoping it's going to be a winner. This just wasn't really a hit, but that's okay! I will probably give it to her BFF and see if he likes it more than she does. And who knows? She may come back to it in the next few days. Maybe it's not done for good.


----------

